# Evaluate & appraise my new 72 GTO Pls.



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I recently bought a 1972 GTO. Numbers matching car. 
Was wondering if it’s possible that it’s an actual low mileage survivor , and based on the pictures what it’s worth.
Block and trans have the vin that matches the cowl tag. Correct numbers on the intake manifold, carb, distributor, alternator and rear end. 
Its base 400, bench seat 3 speed manual. Non factory paint and exhaust. Decal on air cleaner. Not the original steering wheel in some pictures. (I have it though)

Documentation from PHS does verify it’s a GTO optioned car. It seems to have traveled about 7400 miles since 1999. New tires in 2000 that still look new.
From the pictures does it look like it was restored or actually is stock with just low miles on it?

I find it hard to imagine that its really only 76,400 miles…..but does it look like its 176,000 or maybe the odometer was just disconnected? Previous owner is not sure of the cars history…. Guess on value?

Anything jump out as a red flag?
Thank you for looking!

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/warrens105/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Photos show the right amount of patina. i agree it does not look like 176K. Looks pretty unmolested to me. A car like that should fetch low to mid 30's around here. Hope you got a steal. I like '72s - kinda the last hurrah before ALL the performance was centered on the T/A. In '72 they kinda shared the limelight. My 2 cents.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you for looking, yes I feel I got a very good deal.


----------

